# banff- lake louise



## minniel (Jun 24, 2007)

We will be visiting the Banff area this fall and was wondering if three days will be enough time. We also might like to drive the icefield parkway to Jasper. Everything sounds beautiful and hope the weather will also be nice.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 24, 2007)

It's so beautiful and there is so much to see that a month isn't long enough! However, you can do a quick  - and memorable - tour, including the drive to Jasper, in a few days. 

If you plan to drive to Jasper, I would definitely plan an overnight stay there. You can make the round trip in a day, but you'll miss almost all of the off-highway sights if you do. 

Traffic should be relatively light compared with July, but try to make your trip in September. Decent temperatures in the early fall will make your outdoor adventures much more comfortable.


----------



## Garry (Jun 24, 2007)

Also, if you're planning to overnight in Jasper, make a reservation.  A lot of Europeans visit in the fall and accommodation can be tight.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 24, 2007)

You will love it!! It was the best vacation I've ever had. I have tons of pics up on snapfish if you'd like to see it. We stayed in  a room accomadation when we were in Jasper / spent overnight. We stopped at all the overlooks, did the Columbian Icefield/sno coach. Did the waterfalls and Maligne lake and Maligne Canyon.  One of my fav days was the trip to Takkawaw (sp) falls and Emerald lake.  I have a trip report oy . If you want to look at the pics let me know.  shaggy


----------



## Dori (Jun 24, 2007)

If you have time, make a side trip to Moraine Lake. It's not too far out of your way.  It was the most amazing scenery we have ever seen!

Dori


----------



## Dave M (Jun 25, 2007)

Agreed! 

I have a photo of the lake that I took, blew it up to approximately 30" x 20" and framed it. I have had it hanging in my office for most of the last 13 years. A photo of the lake used to grace the back of the Canadian $20 bill.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 25, 2007)

Agreed! 

I have a photo of the lake that I took, blew it up to approximately 30" x 20" and framed it. I have had it hanging in my office for most of the last 13 years. A photo of the lake used to grace the back of the Canadian $20 bill.

Even better (IMHO), if you have the chance: Be at Lake Louise (between the lake and Chateau Lake Louise) at sunrise to watch the many colors on the glacier at the far end of the lake as the sun rises!


----------



## minniel (Jun 25, 2007)

Would we have to make the whole trip to Jasper in order to see the icefields. Our time is so limited as we are coming up from glacier nat. park.

Shagnut, would love to see pictures!!!
Thanks for all of your help.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 25, 2007)

No, you don't have to drive to Jasper. The Icefields (the Athabasca Glacier) are only about 70 miles north from Lake Louise. You can easily get by with spending only about two hours there, even if you choose to take one of the snobus tours onto the glacier. 

However, there are many more breathtaking sights in the park, so be sure to take advantage of them. Do some advance drooling (er..., I mean planning) with a site such as this one.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 25, 2007)

Minnie, if you will pm me your email addy I will send you a invite from snapfish.  shaggy


----------



## labguides (Jun 26, 2007)

We are flying into Calgary and then on to Fairmont Riverside. We have 2-3 days between arriving and Calgary and checking into Fairmont.  Suggestions of what to see/do?  If we need more time, we are willing to check in late.


----------



## Betty (Jun 26, 2007)

*Banff and Jasper here we come!*

This thread has me so excited!  We leave for Banff and Jasper this Saturday after waiting nearly a year and a half for this trip.  You've all made it sound like a trip of a lifetime.  We have a timeshare exchange in Canmore but plan to drive the Columbia Icefields Parkway and spend two days in Jasper mid-week.  I am expecting daytime temps in the 70's and planning for cool evenings in the 40's.  Does that sound about right?  Will it be real cold at the Columbia Icefields?  We plan to take the sno coach tour, and I'm not quite sure how to dress.  I've bought lots of film (yes, I still use a 35mm camera), and Al will take his digital one.  Dave, your suggestion of being at Lake Louise to see the sunrise over the glacier sounds wonderful.  Since Al is an extremely early riser, I can count on him to get me up in plenty of time to do that.  Will an hour be enough time to get from Canmore to Lake Louise?  It seems like we've been planning this trip forever.  I can't believe it's nearly time to leave.  I hope we have nice weather, so we can enjoy the breathtaking scenery.  Are the Canadian Rockies more beautiful than the ones in the U.S.A.?  I think someone once told me they are.  Can't wait to see for myself.

Betty


----------



## Dave M (Jun 26, 2007)

Betty said:


> I am expecting daytime temps in the 70's and planning for cool evenings in the 40's.  Does that sound about right?


That's about right, although wide variations are possible.  





> Will it be real cold at the Columbia Icefields? We plan to take the sno coach tour, and I'm not quite sure how to dress.


 When you are on the ice, it will be chilly, perhaps quite cold if it's windy. However, spend as much or as little time out of the snobus as the climate and your dress allows. Take the same jacket you'll need at Lake Louise for standing out in 40-degree temperatures (probably no wind) early in the morning and you'll be fine.





> Will an hour be enough time to get from Canmore to Lake Louise?


It should take almost exactly an hour for the drive. However, with parking and a solid five+ minute walk to the lakefront, plan on close to an hour and a half.  





> Are the Canadian Rockies more beautiful than the ones in the U.S.A.?


I think so, primarily because there are so many spectacular sights and so much wildlife within a very small (relatively) area.


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 26, 2007)

We spent 2 weeks in Calgary, Canmore, Banff, Jasper, etc. We went in mid August and the weather was basically cold and raining. There were only 3 nice days out of the 14 we were there. In fact the weather was so bad on the drive from Banff to Jasper and back that many times we couldn't see the mountains because of the clouds. However, the trip was great and we had a good time.

We stayed at the Park Place Inn in Jasper that I heartily recommend. It is unique and right on the main street downtown so you can walk to restaurants etc. Below is a link for the Park Place Inn.

http://www.parkplaceinn.com/rooms.html

This August we are taking the Rock Mountaineer circle train tour from Vancouver to Jasper.


----------



## Betty (Jun 26, 2007)

*Just the info I needed*

Thanks, Dave.  You've answered all of my questions.  Sounds like we'll need to get up in the middle of the night to take in the sunrise at Lake Louise.     Any idea what time the sun rises out there?  John, thanks for the suggestion on the Park Place Inn, but we already have reservations at The Glass House, a B&B, in Jasper.  It was more reasonably priced and had excellent reviews on tripadvisor.com, so we thought we'd give it a try.  I'm hoping we'll have better weather than you did.

Betty


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 27, 2007)

Betty said:


> Are the Canadian Rockies more beautiful than the ones in the U.S.A.?  I think someone once told me they are.  Can't wait to see for myself.
> 
> Betty



I don't think the mountains themselves are more beautiful. However, one of the major differences in my opinion are the beautiful lakes and rivers in the Canadian Rockies which makes the overall experience more spectacular. I grew up in the Canadian Rockies. There is nothing in Colorado that compares to Lake Louise, etc.


----------



## labguides (Jun 27, 2007)

*Help plan trip Calgary-Fairmont Hot Springs*

I have enjoyed the thread about Banff area.

I would like suggestions of itinerary for:
arrival in Calgary on Thursday August 2 4:40PM

Our timeshare at Fairmont Hot Springs begins on
Sunday, August 5th with checkout on Sunday August 12th.

Flight leaves Calgary on Sunday August 12th at 7:20PM

I know there is a lot to see/do between Calgary and Fairmont Hot Springs. We would be willing to check in late at timeshare if we need more time enroute.

If you were planning this trip, what would the itinerary be?
We enjoy beautiful scenery, short walks and good food.


----------



## JimH (Jun 27, 2007)

A couple of things to see on your way to Jasper - just passed Bow Lake (worth seeing in its own right) there is a lake called Peyto Lake.Do stop and see it. The colour won't be as "emerald green" as it is in the spring, but it is still worth seeing. It's a few hundred yards walk from the parking lot,somewhat up hill. If walking is a problem there is another parking lot further up for those who have limited mobility. 

In Banff, particulary if you get a rain day, you could check out the Whyte Museum of the Rockies -lot's of local history and also tells the story of Peter and Catharine Whyte, he a local boy from Banfff who went to art school in Boston, she a Boston debutante. They settled in Banff in the 1920's or 30's. http://www.whyte.org


----------



## mtgolfer (Jun 27, 2007)

I personally think the Canadian Rockies are some of the most rugged beautiful mountains in North America.  While in Banff, be sure to take the tram to the top of the summit and be sure to take a jacket even if it is warm at the bottom.  The view from the top is incredible!  You can also rent canoes on Lake Louise -- lots of fun.  Lake Emerald and the Natural Bridge are also must sees.  Have a great trip.

Bob


----------



## John Cummings (Jun 28, 2007)

labguides said:


> I have enjoyed the thread about Banff area.
> 
> I would like suggestions of itinerary for:
> arrival in Calgary on Thursday August 2 4:40PM
> ...



You should be just fine for time. I grew up in Windermere which is just 15 minutes from Fairmont. We have also been back to the area for vacation. We were in the Banff area a couple of years ago. My suggestions would be to do much what we did.

We arrived in Calgary at approx. 3:00 pm and then drove to Canmore where we stayed for 3 nights at the Georgetown Inn which I heartily recommend.

Here would be my suggestion for your itinerary.

1. August 2,3,4 at Canmore. From there you can see all the sights, Lake Louise, Banff, etc. Three nights should be plenty of time to see the area around Banff and Lake Louise. You may have some trouble finding accommodations at this late date. We spent 14 days in Alberta in August 2005 and had everything booked several months in advance. As I said, I heartily recommend the Georgetown Inn. Their link is below.

2. August 5 drive from Canmore to Fairmont. You will have plenty of time to make it a leisurely drive and see all of the sights through the Kooteney National Park on your way. We have driven this several times stopping to visit the sights and taking a lot of photos. There is no need to cut your visit at Fairmont in order to see everything. The days are long so you can do a lot in one day.

3. I heartily recommend dining at the Strand's restaurant in Invermere BC, It is an old historic home with great food and service. It is a unique dining experience. The restaurant at the Georgetown Inn is pretty decent though not outstanding. I can't recommend any other restaurants as all the others we visited were mediocre to bad.

4. Take a drive along the river from Lake Louise back to Canmore in the evening near dusk. You should see several herds of Elk along the way.

Georgetown Inn:

http://www.georgetowninn.ca/

If you want more details, let me know either on this forum or by e-mail.

You are going to have a great vacation experience. We are going again this August, but this time we will be doing the Rocky Mountaineer train tour.


----------



## DianneL (Jun 28, 2007)

I read all these posts with interest, as we have a reservastion for a timeshare unit (Banff Gate Mountain Resort in Canmore) in September, 2008.  Really looking forward to this trip.  I have seen Shaggy's photos.  They are awesome.


----------



## minniel (Jun 28, 2007)

Does anyone know much about Banff Gate Mt. resort. Reviews are kinda old.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 29, 2007)

Minnie, I hope the pics helped. It is definitly rustic, but the view is wow!!  shaggy


----------



## Marge007 (Jun 30, 2007)

We just returned from Banff Gate Mtn Lodge last week.
What do you want to know?? Ask away!
Marge
I wish I was going back already.....


----------

